# Introducing New Pyr pups



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Monday we are picking up two new pups for our farm. We have two adult dogs that have been with us for several years. They have been in charge of our goats, and done an awesome job, but we are now on 50 acres and want to spread out our livestock. We feel the second pair will allow us greater safety when putting livestock out in more remote pasture.

The two pups are about 9 weeks old and are coming from a farm with a hands off approach to their dogs. These Pyrs have had very little contact with humans, but plenty of contact with sheep, goats, chickens, and barn cats. Our two Pyrs have had regular human interaction, but are very bonded to their goat herd.

I'm looking for suggestions on the best way to introduce the pups to our current dogs, and how to best assimilate them to our farm. In the end, they will not be with the other two, but it seems to make sense to have them know they are on the same team.

As always, your insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would make the effort to be with the puppies. Rotate them between the house, barn, and older dogs. Take them for five minute rides in the car, giving them little treats so they like the idea. Feed them where they will be sleeping.

I'm sure your dogs will want to investigate the puppies, but don't put the puppies in with the goats yet, keep them outside of the pens. This will make the older dogs feel better. When you bring the puppies into the goat pen, do it one at a time and on a leash. Just walk the puppy around, then take him out. Again, this is more for the big dogs sake.

Their time with you should be filled with neck rubs and training. Knowing sit and stay makes life easier. You can also have a command that means 'go to your room'. 'Leave it' wouldn't hurt in case one of them starts chasing chickens or something. When you leave them alone, putting them in a pen adjacent to the goats (or even a few goats in a little pen) would be a good idea.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Our new pups came home today, and they did really good. Our two dogs were very excited to have them at the farm, but we didn't let them into the same pasture together yet.

One thing we didn't notice until we brought them home is that one of the pups is missing the toes and claws on his front left leg. As previously mentioned, these dogs were born on pasture, with almost no human contact - we figure is was probably frost bite. He does have the dew claw, and a healthy pad. He doesn't favor it in any way or limp.

Our concern is that when he is older, and trying to fend off a predator, he may have problems lacking these front claws.

The farm we got him from said they would work with us and swap him out. He seems to be a very good dog and had no problem with our chickens and cats today.

What thoughts do any of you have about keeping this Pyr.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think it will be a problem. Dogs are 3 legged animals with a spare. Dog claws are for traction not catching and it sounds like he has already adapted and will be even more coordinated when he grows up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would exchange him.


----------

